# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Si bëhet ëndrra realitet?

## Io_e_Te

...thashe me vete - Dhe sa vjet duhet te pres? neper sa rruge duhet te shkel vetem deri ateher?sa milje duhet te vrapoj dhe sa shpejt per te arritur atje? sa mengjese duhet te kalojne qe kur ti hap syte te te shoh atje???sa nete duhet te enderroj perseri?

prita kaq kohe......vrapova me vite drejt teje...kaluan 730 mengjese dhe perseri shoh te njejtat sende rrotull meje...
endrra dhe perseri endrra...qe me largojne dhe me afrojne njekohesisht me ty!!
prita kaq shume...ende pres...pres dhe perseri...
Sa duhet te pres ende???
Nje jete????

a mjafton nje jete e vetme per te bere endrren realitet?

----------


## Shiu

enderra mund te zgjase nje jete... se paku enderrat nuk ka kush te na i vjedhe...

erdha, lexova, diç më therri në zemër.

----------


## Io_e_Te

Gjithmone themi se urrejme genjeshtren... Ste duket se ne jemi ata qe genjejme me shume veten?
sa kohe kam une qe e genjej veten keshtu? Ironia eshte se e quajne "shprese" apo ti e quan "enderr"...ku nis dhe ku perfundon "endrra", "shpresa" apo "genjeshtra"...cfare i ndan nga njera tjetra???sme thua???

Une pyes dhe pres...pres ende nje pergjigje qe svjen asnjeher...

p.s: endrrat na vjedhin neve...dhe na i vjedhin nganjeher... hajdutet e endrrave!

----------


## Shiu

ëndërrat janë avuj të shpirtit, i formësojmë në mendjen tonë... ëndërrat jemi vetë ne... e kërkojmë vetveten në imazhin që e sajojmë vetë... e kur e personifikojmë, e bëjmë të frymojë e të flasë, do të shohim se ai projeksion i ëndërrës në botën reale s'është asgjë më shumë se një zbrazëti...

----------


## Io_e_Te

dhe si gjithmone...ne ecim prapa  "avujve",  "imazheve", "zbrazetirave"...
ca iluzione dhe c'endrra quhen keto!!!!!

----------


## |-|e|\|a

edhe lulja koken ngre sa here rreze e diellit del...
e pra, shpertheni o shpresa, o endrra, o avuj te shpirtit ne mijera cifla te perflakura fishekzjarresh, 
e perflakjet  tuaja te kolorisin lengezimet e shpirtrave,
e afshi juaj te shkrije rruget e ngrira, 
e perndritja juaj te zbardhoje mengjesin e neserm...

(p.s  pa harruar gravitetin)

----------


## Io_e_Te

i urrej ciflat :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Shiu

iluzione janë sepse gjithmonë kërkojmë refleksionin e vetvetes te dikush tjetër... kërkojmë që dy ëndërra të bëhen një... por gjithmonë ekziston një mur i padukshëm ndërmjet ëndërrave... ndonjëherë ai mur plasaritet, ëndërrat shkrihen në një ëndërr të re që quhet dashuri... zgjat aq pak ai shkriftësim i ëndërrave, i shpirtërave... shumë më pak se një jetë... e pastaj, sërish ëndërrojmë... gjithë jetën... presim mrekullinë që e dimë se nuk do të ndodhë...

----------


## Io_e_Te

e atehere pse presim?

----------


## Io_e_Te

...mrekullirat qe svijne asnjehere?????
duket qe edhe iluzioni eshte kaq i embel...

----------


## Shiu

sepse vetë jeta është pritje e së nesërmes... e nesërmja është momenti i ndodhjes së mrekullisë... mrekulli është të ëndërrosh... oh, sa të varfër janë ata që nuk dijnë të ëndërrojnë...
ata që ëndërrojnë së paku e përjetojnë një çast të materializimit të ëndërrës dhe kënaqen në atë delirium jetëshkurtër, por atyre që nuk dinë të ëndërrojnë ai çast u ik i papërjetuar... i verbër është ai që nuk ëndërron...

----------


## Io_e_Te

eshte vone...
skam as fuqi dhe as besim ne mendimet e mia te copezuara ne 700...kam frike ti lidh me njera tjetren se sjam e sigurt cdo dale pas saj...po e le me kaq!
nderkohe...sonte...nuk dua te enderroj! te pakten per nje nate dua te jem e verber...sdua te shoh me lot ne sy qe enderrojne...

----------


## Shiu

ëndërra vien vetë, mikeshë... atëherë trupi yt prehet në qetësi sonte, nga shpirti yt do të ngritet ai avull... i bardhë le të jetë!

----------


## Shiu

vetë vijnë, nuk kërkojnë magji...

----------


## Io_e_Te

atehere po i deboj une...
Sonte do rri zgjuar per hir te qetesise sime...

----------


## korçar

Nje proverb i vjeter thote :

*"Leri endrrat ta shqyejne jeten, perpara se jeta te gelltite endrrat e tua."*

----------


## Shiu

Ka ëndërra të llojllojshme... Ta ëndërrosh një dashuri është ta kesh shpirtin gjithmonë të gatshëm ta përjetosh deri në ekstazë çastin e ndodhjes të asaj dashurie... Dashuria është ai çast, nuk është përjetësia... Përjetësia është pritja dhe ëndërrimi i atij çasti...

----------


## Io_e_Te

teori mbi teori, proverba mbi proverba...
ne te vertete? fjale pa kuptim ose nje kuptim qe vetem disa mund ta shohin...
po kur e di qe endrra sbehet realitet???

----------


## Io_e_Te

po shkoj te ndjek endrrat e mia edhe pse ato sme ndjekin mua...
faleminderit...

p.s: Gezuar Pashket!

----------


## Shiu

"mos te duket kaq e thjeshtë ta ëndërrosh një dashuri" (kenga e Marizes fantastike)... jo çdo shpirt di të ëndërrojë...

----------

